# Hello!



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all!

First of all, beg you pardon for my English, I am not a native speaker. I'm from Galicia, NW Spain.

I've always loved animals in general, and mice in particular. When I was a child, I thought there was a misterious look about them, as if they all were hidding a secret... i really believed they had their own civilization besides the walls, at the backstage of ours  The few times they appeared in some TV program, I liked very much the way they poke around and climb up everything at their hands. Maybe the point was exactly there: they had "hands", like us.

Three months ago, looking at the dog pet of my girlfriend I remembered my old fascination for mice. We have a pet shop just the other side of the street, so.. Yes, I did it. I didn't now at the time the problem with pet store mice (here, most pet stores breed mice as reptile food, only), and I got a female that looked quite healthy. I took a female since thep et store guy told me they were easier to tame, and definitivelly had less odour. What he didn't told me was that this one was actually pregnant. He probably ignored it, since the mouse seemed "normal". He just could hardly confirm it was a female.... thus I found one morning a dozen of gummy little mice surrounding my odorless and healthy female mouse...  Since I knew they wouldn't have a great future back in the shop, I decided to keep them all... though a couple of them were actually missing after two days... i guess their mom ate them, as they were too little to be able to escape from the cage, but I couldn't find even a trace of them! Not even a little bone... :shock:

I took a bigger cage and got ready to take care of them. but my surprise came when a few days later I saw different coat colours appear on their backs! there were common black and albino colours, but I expected only identical shaped agouti mice, as they all were agouti on thei petatore tank. Then I started to thing that therewas in fact something misterious about mice, and I started to immerse deeper in this fascinating world of mice.

I've been roaming around here for a while before posting, this forum seemed me great, and really found very useful articles. Now I know how silly it'd be to breed from these pet shop mice, thatmight have a weak health and many genetical issues... I am considering, at least, to add some higher quality blood to the pool, if that could improve their inheritance... I don't have many breeders nextto my town, and the only Spanishsites I found were a bitclosed minded, and banned everyone who could even think on... Inbreed mice. They say it's no ethicall, though I've read it's actually not harming for mice, and might be necessary to good lines... Anyway, I am still at the very begining, and I know i have much more to learn!

Regards to all, from the most Brittish-like coast of Spain 

Holl


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, welcome to a great forum !


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! I enjoyed the intro.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! I know there are a couple ppl from Spain who use these boards, maybe you'd want to get in touch with Patry about acquiring better stock?


----------



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

Sure! I'd like to know them. After reading a bit, I have reconsidering practice inbreeding from my pet store mice, it's obviously not a great idea, though I became fond of them  Tomorrow I will go to ask to the pet store guy wether his stock is healthy or not, in case they might remain enough time in the shop to show some kind of illness.. but I won't inbreed from them anyway, nor I'll pair them with other pet store (feeding) mice. I could yet pair some of them with a good stock mouse, to maximize the chances to get good stock from them. I have the romantic idea of getting the best of those "working class mice"; to give their best inheritance a future  Of course, I would not go ahead if I see some genetical issues arouse.

Holl


----------



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

I forgot to tell the other day that I have also a couple of harvest mice! I got them one week ago from a breeder based in Barcelona, they are fantastic to watch! I've been trying to upload some pix, but I can't. I guess is because of connection problems, quite usual here, in the middle of the countryside...


----------

